# vivid air 2014 im v3 dh 2013



## seppuku893 (20. Februar 2014)

ein wunderschönen...

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.
ich habe vorgestern mein vivid air 2014 bekommen. die ebl passt alles nur passt auch der gesammte dämpfer rein? ich hab die befürchtung das die air can beim einfedern irgendwo hängen bleiben könnte. ich hab schon einige v3 mit vivid air gesehen allerdings scheint das ein älterer zu sein. ist der neue größer?

mfg grüßen kevin


----------



## peeeti (20. Februar 2014)

Schon eingebaut? Foto? mein CCDB schaut auch so aus als würde er mit der Feder hängen bleiben. Machta aber net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seppuku893 (20. Februar 2014)

Ne hab ich noch net wegen Rücksendung. Ansonsten nehmen die den nicht mehr zurück. Aber eig will ich keiner anderen^^ 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## peeeti (21. Februar 2014)

Also die Profis fahren meist ein CC DB air drin. Dann durfte ja Nen vivid air auch passen? Musst ja net sagen das du ihn eingebaut hast xD


----------



## Joyrider1 (21. Februar 2014)

Schau mal hier bei dem Bild von Pierre Edouard Ferry, da passt es!
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/2013-Red-Bull-Rampage-BIKES.html


----------



## AgentOrange (30. April 2014)

Kannst du mir bitte mal den passenden Tune fürs V3 mit Vivid Air sagen ?


----------



## Bike-Maik420 (23. März 2016)

AgentOrange schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte mal den passenden Tune fürs V3 mit Vivid Air sagen ?


 

Kannst du es mir mittlerweile vllt verraten. Oder haste es doch nicht mehr probiert ?


----------



## Mr.A (23. März 2016)

zu mir hieß es mal tune M/M ... mußt mal den Supreme DH Tread durchackern, dei Frage kam schon ein paar mal .


----------



## Bike-Maik420 (23. März 2016)

Ok, danke werd ich mal schauen.  aber m/m hört sich schonmal gut an. Hat mein dämpfer den ich bekomme auch.


----------

